# Solved: Word Wrap in Dreamweaver



## pandapete (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi all.

A silly little question.

Can you get Dreamweaver to word wrap when coding.

Have searched help, searched the program to no avail.

Thanks.

Pete.


----------



## jaymanson (Mar 18, 2007)

Hi Pete,

Easy one - while in code view, go to View > Code View Options and make sure Word Wrap is checked.

Jay


----------



## pandapete (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks jay.

Be blowed if I could find it. Feel like a goose now.

Pete


----------



## jaymanson (Mar 18, 2007)

No worries mate


----------

